# The Daily Show



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I noticed that The Daily Show isn't showing up on my to do list. This week Jon Oliver takes over for a good part of the summer, so I had perhaps thought they changed the title to the Daily Show with Jon Oliver or something, but it doesn't appear changed.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Mine showed up, but I'm using the Tupper Method&#8482; rather than a Season Pass.

It's still called "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart" on my To Do list.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't use TiVo anymore, but I do use mythtv, which get's its guide data from Tribune just like TiVo does, so I would expect it to be the same.

My mythtv box shows new episodes each Mon-Thu for the next 2 weeks. The show is still titled "The Daily Show With Jon Stewart". Monday's guest is Seth Rogen. What do you see airing at that time if you look in the guide? Is it just a generic episode listing?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My Daily Show is appearing on my To Do list as normal.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

sieglinde said:


> Daily Show is appearing on my To Do list as normal


No problems here either with the Daily Show. All 8 of the next 2 weeks' new episodes are scheduled to record.

I had to manually cancel next Monday's 9am and 7:30pm "humorous slant" repeats, but that's been customary for years. I find that canceling the nuisance repeats is more effective than using the Tupper Method because I record many news shows on CNN that always have the same description whether new or a repeat (like Fareed Zakaria, Candy Crowley, Your Money, and Sanjay Gupta).

I'm looking forward to John Oliver being the Daily Show's interim host. I like his standup comedy and am curious how he'll handle the guest interview segments.

If you can't pinpoint why your TiVo didnt schedule these new episodes, try canceling the Season Pass and adding it back in the priority slot that previously scheduled the new episodes successfully.


----------

